# Who else wants to see Lyoto get KO'd?



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd love to see him get KO'd in the first round and see how many people jump off his bandwagon. Am I alone?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wanna see Silva win.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dana White.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

20lbbooster said:


> I'd love to see him get KO'd in the first round and see how many people jump off his bandwagon. Am I alone?


I would love it you arent alone


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Dana White.


:thumb02::thumb02:

Either way, no I definitely would not want to see him get knocked out, then I would have to gently uncling to his nuts.....probably would just make excuses though.


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> :thumb02::thumb02:
> 
> Either way, no I definitely would not want to see him get knocked out, then I would have to gently uncling to his nuts.....probably would just make excuses though.


at least you're honest....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> :thumb02::thumb02:
> 
> Either way, no I definitely would not want to see him get knocked out, then I would have to gently uncling to his nuts.....probably would just make excuses though.


Then again if Machida did get Ko'd, you'd fall from his nuts involuntarily.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I really don't think Thiago will knockout Lyoto, if he wins it will be by submission.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't say anything bad about Machida on here. Everyone loves the guy. I hope Silva rips his head off.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I do. :thumb02:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I highly, highly doubt Thiago will knock out Lyoto.

Technical > Sloppy


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to see him get KO'd not because I dislike him. Even though I do. But because I would like to see Thiago get himself a big win.

Thiago is the kind of fighter who is just so fun to watch. And honestly he's really good for the LHW division. Because with Wanderlei moving down the division needs a 100% attacking fighter. And unlike Wandy, Thiago not only has a ground game but a good one.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i just want to hear excuses machidas nuthuggers will make if he gets ko'd


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not me. I am on this bandwagon, bet half of m vbookie points on him, and have stated several time that I think he is the best in the division.

If he loses I will look pretty stupid, which usually doesn't make me happy.

But just for the record I won't fall off his nuts if he loses.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Lyoto will win, but I'd love to see Thiago KO him then Tito come in and finsh him off with a triangle.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

He gets to beat Rarshards ass if he wins this one. I'm with Machida. Granted, if Silva wins he will have 1 or 2 fights to get to decapitate Rarshards. I'm with Silva. Either way, UFC finds a way to get Evans out of the championship because he is a sugary sweet bore.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a feeling the fight won't last the full 3 rounds.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> He gets to beat Rarshards ass if he wins this one. I'm with Machida. Granted, if Silva wins he will have 1 or 2 fights to get to decapitate Rarshards. I'm with Silva. Either way, UFC finds a way to get Evans out of the championship because he is a sugary sweet bore.


Que? :confused02:


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

WAR SILVA! I like Machida and I think he is a really good fighter, but I just like Silva better lol. Though, I wouldn't really be upset if Silva lost.


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

not me. I just put 300 points on the guy.

Even if I didn't, the guy carries himself well. No need hating on the man.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I would rather see Machida get a big KO on Silva. It would make a statment and possibly give Machida a bigger following with the casual crowd. Enough so that Dana would finally give him that title shot.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

No way.

Machida via Omaplata


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Didn't Dana say Lyoto would get a shot no matter how he won ?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope he gets knocked out cause i dislike the shit out of him. But i hope he wins because i have 10 dollars on him. :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I see Silva winning by submission but I dont think a knock out is likely, Thiago would have a much easier time getting the KO in a ring IMO than in the cage, unfortunatly the octagon really suites Machida's elusive style because it makes it easier to run, in a cage there are corners in the cage there is none.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

If Machida loses by any way, I will be happy. As long as it isn't some crazy split decision but I really don't see that happening. 
I have so much hope in Silva :thumb01:


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm don't swing off either one of them, but I would like to see a good fight more than just a simple knockout. I wouldn't mind seeing Silva get knocked out simply because of that stupid face he does. Yes I know, dumb reason, but it just looks so stupid. 

I really don't see either guy knocking the other out in this one. We'll see in about 22-23 hours though:thumb02:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

20lbbooster said:


> I'd love to see him get KO'd in the first round and see how many people jump off his bandwagon. Am I alone?


Nope, not alone. I'm with ya.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

But guys, he's just sooooooooooooooooooooo technical.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Has Silva fought many other counterpunchers, and how did he do?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember the good ol' days when it was just Damone and I who liked Machida.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

No. Why would I want that?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> I remember the good ol' days when it was just Damone and I who liked Machida.


Excluded again, just like in highschool..:sad02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i would probably cry, i like Machida and his elusive style, it has me on the edge of my seat for 15 minutes especially when it's against someone who's usually pushing foward.


War Lyoto.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

milkkid291 said:


> I remember the good ol' days when it was just Damone and I who liked Machida.


I agree
those were the good old days.

Now everyone thinks Machida is great. Its almost as if you dont like Machida you arnt a true fan of the sport. Pathetic.... i dont see how people can like the most boring fighter in the UFC / :

Wait
before you guys say anything, let me say it for you.

"But i dont find him boring SideWays.... i think his style is extremely exciting."

Yea you guys must think watching paint dry is the superbowl.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

If Silva wins I think it will be by decision. I agree with Frank Trigg, that Silva needs to go only to the body in the beginning. Those body punches will eventually wear him down, but I don't think it will be enough to finish Machida.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

your not alone buddy! im rooting for thiago but i think machida will run the whole time and throw that pitter patter, winning the match via decision


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I want Thiago Silva to win for two reasons : 1 - he'll be a better match up for Rashad 2 - he always comes to fight. 

I've been saying from day 1 that Lyoto Machida isn't anything special. He'll be decrypted. And if Thiago doesn't do it then you know who will certainly do it should Machida try and ramp with him. You know this.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

For the sake of the UFC i do. As a fan of Thiago Silva, I do. But Machida is a great fighter and if he wins i will be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel an upset coming here!
Silva by GnP In the 2nd round, I even put a real €10 bet on It!


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> He gets to beat Rarshards ass if he wins this one. I'm with Machida. Granted, if Silva wins he will have 1 or 2 fights to get to decapitate Rarshards. I'm with Silva. Either way, UFC finds a way to get Evans out of the championship because he is a sugary sweet bore.


Rashad Evans is more exciting than Machida.

He actually 'FINISHES' top fighters.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

20lbbooster said:


> I'd love to see him get KO'd in the first round and see how many people jump off his bandwagon. Am I alone?


Nope, I would love to see him get KTFO. He's to good to fight like Kaelib Starnes.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I can see how some people don't like Machida's style, but I personally do.

I'm hoping for him to be more destructive though, so I wanna see him KO Thiago in round 1 or 2. (notice I said WANT)


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No need to hate on Lyoto people. He's a class act, carries himself well, and is a perfect example of skill. I don't understand how people think he's boring. If anything, people should be learning from him...not getting hit while tooling the other guy is a pretty good asset to have in MMA, I must say.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Kaelib Starnes.


Machida vs Starnes = 16 PPV buys! Only close family would pay to see that


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I like Machida, but I hang not from his nuts to begin with.

If he gets KTFO, fine. Thiago is the better fighter.

But if that's the way it goes down, I will have to eat crow, because I am not sold on Thiago's skill set. I've liked watching him smash up lower-middle tier opponents up to this point, but I don't think he can do anything with someone of Machida's skill.

I've yet to see Thiago's awesome BJJ implemented in a fight (if someone knows of a fight I can look up, that would be great), and I think Machida's ground game is underrated.

But, we will FINALLY have all our answers tonight, won't we? :thumb02:


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

I sure would like to see him destroyed :thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

There is only one fighter I have ever wanted to see get KTFO and that was Chuck Liddell in the 2nd Rampage fight.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am praying that Thiago will KTFO Lyoto, but I think if Lyoto could handle Tito he can do the same with Thiago. There is always miracles!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Don't say anything bad about Machida on here. Everyone loves the guy. I hope Silva rips his head off.


Not everyone :thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm here for the gangban.......errrr wait.....

Uh yeah, I am here to see Machida get KO'ed. This is MMA, not point karate, I can understand trying to avoid getting hit because it makes sense, but if you spend 14:30 backpeddling then clearly you should be losing on the score cards due to absolutely no octagon control.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> I remember the good ol' days when it was just Damone and I who liked Machida.


I guess your the kinda guy who gets annoyed when his faverite band makes it big and you can't be part of the exclusive club anymore. Do you also dislike all mma fans who got into the sport by watching TUF?



SideWays222 said:


> I agree
> those were the good old days.
> 
> Now everyone thinks Machida is great. Its almost as if you dont like Machida you arnt a true fan of the sport. Pathetic.... i dont see how people can like the most boring fighter in the UFC / :
> ...



God forbid someone find something entertaining that you don't. Last I checked, I get to decide what I want to watch on TV, and that includes which fighters I find entertaining. 

Let me guess? You also hate soccer.


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

Owned.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I guess your the kinda guy who gets annoyed when his faverite band makes it big and you can't be part of the exclusive club anymore. Do you also dislike all mma fans who got into the sport by watching TUF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i love soccer... next to mma its most likely my favorite sport. So nice try

go run off and watch paint dry :bye01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually i love soccer... next to mma its most likely my favorite sport. So nice try
> 
> go run off and watch paint dry :bye01:


I will be too busy watching Thiago try to brawl with a real fighter, but then right after that, ima watch me some white paint dry.:thumb02:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Excluded again, just like in highschool..:sad02:


Haha, my bad, I completely forgot you were a Machida fan too.




Ape City said:


> I guess your the kinda guy who gets annoyed when his faverite band makes it big and you can't be part of the exclusive club anymore. Do you also dislike all mma fans who got into the sport by watching TUF?


I don't really have a favorite band and no, I love watching TUF.

I'm the kinda guy who get pissed when I see some "gangsta" wearing a 4XL Tapout shirt of Kimbo and a shaved head thinking he can "fight UFC" because he watches it when the town that I live in has no MMA gym. The one I go to is about 25 mins out of town.

I also get pissed coming across a guy who shows off his muscles in a Tapout or Affliction shirt with his sleeves cut out with a shaved head asking me why I'm wearing a Full contact fighter shirt of a Fairtex shirt. I then have to tell him I did Karate since I was in elementary school, start MMA from there on, and watched UFC before anyone knew who Tito Ortiz was. I then have to ask him if he even trains and he says yes and I say where and he says the work out gym and his house.

I'm the guy who gets mad when stupid shit like that happens.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I will be too busy watching Thiago try to brawl with a real fighter, but then right after that, ima watch me some white paint dry.:thumb02:


Haha
I liked that response. I was trying to pos rep you but whats the point itl just show up as blue anyway. Il tell you what though... i might go in the other room while Machida is fighting and watch me some paint dry as well. Atleast the paint wont try to be elusive :thumbsup:


Haha MilkKid

Thats so funny, i feel the exact same way.I used to wear Tapout when it came out because everyone kinda had a brand they used to buy and mine was Tapout. Later i saw people wearing Tapout more and more and every single time i saw someone wear Tapout i just couldnt stop thinking to myself how much of a douchbag that guy looks like wearing that. So i stopped wearing it myself and only use it for running now or under a sweatshirt when its really cold because they are 20$ dollar shirts and i cant really get myself to just throw them away.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Haha, my bad, I completely forgot you were a Machida fan too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, posers piss me off too. :thumb02:





SideWays222 said:


> Haha
> I liked that response. I was trying to pos rep you but whats the point itl just show up as blue anyway. Il tell you what though... i might go in the other room while Machida is fighting and watch me some paint dry as well. *Atleast the paint wont try to be elusive* :thumbsup:


I am getting confused looks from the people in the room 'cause I just laughed so hard at the bolded part out of nowhere. 

I still find Machida jokes pretty hilarious.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont like soccer, machida or jim lampley
but i dont mind if you do


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that this fight has happened I find the thread title ironic.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Now that this fight has happened I find the thread title ironic.


Especially the first post. Watch all the rest jump aboard the nuthug express.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Karma's a bitch


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

WOW that was the best last second KO i ever saw


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Damone said:


>


Talk about nut hugging.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Now that this fight has happened I find the thread title ironic.


This thread should be stickied to piss off Lyoto haters. :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

On to the title. The lhw champion, Machida.


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAA


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Talk about nut hugging.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lets bump this thread lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, this forum is going to be QUIEETTTTT for a long time. I doubt many haters will man up and accept it.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so happy for Machida, hope that Dana will announce at the post conf that he's getting the shot next, it's the perfect time imo.


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh man, this forum is going to be QUIEETTTTT for a long time. I doubt many haters will man up and accept it.


PayBack is such a bitch ...isn't it? LOL


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> I'm so happy for Machida, hope that Dana will announce at the post conf that he's getting the shot next, it's the right time imo.


Perfect timing. Especially since Quinton has a fight coming up against Keith 'The Upset King' Jardine.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Who's eating crow right now??? LOL


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am so happy for him right now. To prove everyone wrong on such a huge mian card that had been all decisions. Awesome.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

If I had seen this thread before the fight I might have agreed, but with this victory I just became a Machida fan.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

6toes said:


> If I had seen this thread before the fight I might have agreed, but with this victory I just became a Machida fan.


So, you're basically a bandwagon jumper?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Grrr, this guy just keeps flippin' winning. Now I know what Rashad haters have had to go through..

Still think that my main man Rashad will beat him, though. Rashad just can't fall into his trap. He has a degree in psychology so he'll have to use it to outthink Lyoto Machida.

Oh and I still think he's overrated. I'm no bandwagon jumper. I don't like him and that's that.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> So, you're basically a bandwagon jumper?


I'm a bandwagon jumper because I was impressed with a fighters performance who I previously disliked? Sure I guess I am then.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

6toes said:


> I'm a bandwagon jumper because I was impressed with a fighters performance who I previously disliked? Sure I guess I am then.


He fights no differently than he has in the past, so the difference between you liking and hating a fighter is based-on one finish? Interesting..


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

^ Bahahahahahaha


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> He fights no differently than he has in the past, so the difference between you liking and hating a fighter is based-on one finish? Interesting..


I fail to see the problem with that. I like a fighter because he had a very good performance tonight. I don't understand why this is looked down on. I don't follow this whole perspective on these forums. Sure, I'm a bandwagon jumper, why is this a problem? I have to follow a fighter through his whole career to be worthy of being a fan of his? When I say I'm a fan I mean I now support them as a fighter. I always found Machida's fights very boring and was dismayed when he would defeat my favorite fighters through tedious decisions. I'm not hanging posters of the guy on my walls now or anything, I've just gained an appreciation for what the guy can do now.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

6toes said:


> I fail to see the problem with that. I like a fighter because he had a very good performance tonight. I don't understand why this is looked down on. I don't follow this whole perspective on these forums. Sure, I'm a bandwagon jumper, why is this a problem? I have to follow a fighter through his whole career to be worthy of being a fan of his? When I say I'm a fan I mean I now support them as a fighter. I always found Machida's fights very boring and was dismayed when he would defeat my favorite fighters through tedious decisions. I'm not hanging posters of the guy on my walls now or anything, I've just gained an appreciation for what the guy can do now.


lol relax man, I don't have a problem with it, I just found it peculiar, seeing as he's the same fighter he was when you didn't like him. There was really no difference in his performance with the exception of a finish. :dunno:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

6toes said:


> I fail to see the problem with that. I like a fighter because he had a very good performance tonight. I don't understand why this is looked down on. I don't follow this whole perspective on these forums. Sure, I'm a bandwagon jumper, why is this a problem? I have to follow a fighter through his whole career to be worthy of being a fan of his? When I say I'm a fan I mean I now support them as a fighter. I always found Machida's fights very boring and was dismayed when he would defeat my favorite fighters through tedious decisions. I'm not hanging posters of the guy on my walls now or anything, I've just gained an appreciation for what the guy can do now.


Don't worry about this Fedor guy, mate. He's a bit of a tosser.

Nothing wrong with liking a fighter based on his performance. His performance was good, no doubt. I'm not a fan of his and never will be on his bandwagon, but I don't blame people for warming to him due to this fight. He finished Thiago pretty convincingly, so...yeah.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Omg, he is just so damn sexy....

Edit: Right DArknight, Fedor>all is a tosser with full green bars while your obviously red barred for the dumb shit you say.

It's inevitable Fedor>All, the Dbags who say that he has pillow hands and couldn't finish Tito wtc are now jumping on his nutz...


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Vikingpride said:


> I would rather see Machida get a big KO on Silva. It would make a statment and possibly give Machida a bigger following with the casual crowd. Enough so that Dana would finally give him that title shot.


Well i didn't exactly predict it here. though i had a feeling never really posted it, so doesn't really count. At least i got what i wanted though. 

Come on Dana take notice stop dodging him. I mean that damn title shot has been the only thing more elusive then Machida.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Don't worry about this Fedor guy, mate. He's a bit of a tosser.
> 
> Nothing wrong with liking a fighter based on his performance. His performance was good, no doubt. I'm not a fan of his and never will be on his bandwagon, but I don't blame people for warming to him due to this fight. He finished Thiago pretty convincingly, so...yeah.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

EDIT: ^^ OWNED!



I've loved machida for quite a while now. So glad ot see him getting up there with this KO victory. Too bad Dana is a **** and took his title shot away >:[ Oh well, I guess we get to see him demolish some of Dana's "golden Boys".


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

LMFAO on the pics. 

I like that Fedor guy, he gives good perspectives. Enjoy reading them.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> lol relax man, I don't have a problem with it, I just found it peculiar, seeing as he's the same fighter he was when you didn't like him. There was really no difference in his performance with the exception of a finish. :dunno:


No problem here, I think I mis-worded my original post a little bit and I probably could have done to explain myself a little better there. But what I really mean to say is that I have an appreciation for Machida's style now that I was unable to find in past fights because I don't find much joy in watching my favorite fighters getting picked apart throughout 3 rounds. I'm not a huge fan now just because he completely stoned Thiago but I can say that I'll be looking forward to seeing Machida fight again.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> LMFAO on the pics.
> 
> I like that Fedor guy, he gives good prespectives. Enjoy reading them.


Thanks undertow, I'm glad you have a sense of humor!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually i'm 6,2, weigh about 13 and a half stone and in relatively decent shape. I don't claim to be a tough guy. I don't even compete in MMA so for **** sakes keep your presumptions to yourself. Arrogant prick.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, who started this thread again?

Also, where's my man BBJD....

I have to say it... told ya so ;P


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Actually i'm 6,2, weigh about 13 and a half stone and in relatively decent shape. I don't claim to be a tough guy. I don't even compete in MMA so for **** sakes keep your presumptions to yourself. Arrogant prick.













*Private Message I received earlier from The Dark Knight:*



The Dark Knight said:


> Fedor>all said:
> 
> 
> > The Dark Knight said:
> ...


If that's not a keyboard warrior, there's no such thing. Anyway, now to address individuals of significance:



6toes said:


> No problem here, I think I mis-worded my original post a little bit and I probably could have done to explain myself a little better there. But what I really mean to say is that I have an appreciation for Machida's style now that I was unable to find in past fights because I don't find much joy in watching my favorite fighters getting picked apart throughout 3 rounds. I'm not a huge fan now just because he completely stoned Thiago but I can say that I'll be looking forward to seeing Machida fight again.


Ah alright, I get where you're coming from now. :thumbsup:




milkkid291 said:


> Wow, who started this thread again?
> 
> Also, where's my man BBJD....
> 
> I have to say it... told ya so ;P


The problem with bbjd is that he lets his bias effect his assessment of fights. Styles determine match-ups, and stylistically Thiago is the easiest match-up for Lyoto at LHW. :dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I must say, bbjd really pulled a Dida with his Thiago pick, but I'll let it slide cause I like him.

But damn, haha Dark Knight is a f*cking BEAST. Watch out Miles.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

> Word of advice....you are starting to piss me off.


Awesome I now plan on using this statment as much as i can in my future posts. 

BTW this reminds me of the episode of family guy where Mr herbet (old pedophile guy). Leaves several messages on the griffins answering machine wondering why chris hasn't delivered his paper yet. He gets more and more angry with each message. In the last message he says something along the lines of "your starting to piss me off ya fat S***."


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> *I must say, bbjd really pulled a Dida with his Thiago pick*, but I'll let it slide cause I like him.
> 
> But damn, haha Dark Knight is a f*cking BEAST. Watch out Miles.


haha this is so true, and the best thing is very few people here know what your talking about.

I like bbjd too, but everytime your bias clouds your picks and they lose, it has got to be called pulling a Dida.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I picked the wrong guy to win tonight lol, I had predicted Silva with the tko. Great win for Machida, he was impressive, just completely destroyed the guy.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, but Machida was aggressive and dominated! I didn't think he'd beat Silva let alone turn a performance like that. I hope he continues to fight like that:thumbsup:


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Someone has to actually hit Machida before they can knock him out.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida knocked him down 3 times with punches and 2 times with TD. And he did that with ease as if Silva wasn't trying. Machida is the man and hopefully people will stop calling him overrated. I'd say he is the best LHW right now.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, but *Thiago Silva was aggressive and Machida dominated*! I didn't think he'd beat Silva let alone turn a performance like that. I hope he continues to fight like that:thumbsup:


fixed it for ya :thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

all machida is good for is a smoke break in between good fights on the ppv just like karo was.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I would have liked this guy the whole time if he could have done this against Tito. He never attacked like he did in this fight. Looked good.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> I would have liked this guy the whole time if he could have done this against Tito. He never attacked like he did in this fight. Looked good.


Machida didn't change, the opponent did. Thiago is an over-aggressive sloppy striker. I explicitly said before the fight that Machida would finish this fight because Thiago is over-aggressive and sloppy, and I was right.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I must say, bbjd really pulled a Dida with his Thiago pick, but I'll let it slide cause I like him.
> 
> But damn, haha Dark Knight is a f*cking BEAST. Watch out Miles.



LOL! I may have to get my Mom to call his Mom.. I'm really worried things could escalate in the schoolyard!




Vikingpride said:


> Awesome I now plan on using this statment as much as i can in my future posts.
> 
> BTW this reminds me of the episode of family guy where Mr herbet (old pedophile guy). Leaves several messages on the griffins answering machine wondering why chris hasn't delivered his paper yet. He gets more and more angry with each message. In the last message he says something along the lines of "your starting to piss me off ya fat S***."


LOL, I remember that episode. He left like 100 messages on the answering machine.



silvawand said:


> haha this is so true, and the best thing is very few people here know what your talking about.
> 
> I like bbjd too, but everytime your bias clouds your picks and they lose, it has got to be called pulling a Dida.


Haha, yeah, he Dida'd.



RVCA said:


> Machida didn't change, the opponent did. Thiago is an over-aggressive sloppy striker. I explicitly said before the fight that Machida would finish this fight because Thiago is over-aggressive and sloppy, and I was right.


Exactly. I really don't understand these people who suddenly like Machida now.. I mean, he didn't fight any differently than he usually does. He just fought a fighter with the dumbest gameplan I've ever seen in action.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah I stand by my pick. I said that Lyoto would drop him in round 1 and that Thiago would recover and take advantage on the ground.

The big problem for Thiago was his BJJ off his back wasn't good enough his submission attempts weren't good enough to catch Lyoto.

However I wasn't suprised Thiago got dropped he gets dropped in every fight. The only thing that suprised me in this fight was Lyoto's huge punch his GnP is usually garbage but that punch was epic.

I think it was Fedor>ALL who I was talking about this fight with were I said that Thiago's best chance was to push the pace get rocked so Lyoto would go to the ground.

And Dida lost those last two fights against top 5 LW's. He rocked both of them so nothing wrong with those picks he almost won them both.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait, Thiago has gotten dropped in every fight?

Thiago was dropped 2 times due to Machida's strikes. He then then tossed to the ground and knocked out when he was on the ground.

Then thing we are getting on you for BBJD is that you said Thiago's style will be the factor in beating Machida when Machida is a counter striker and we said that Thiago's gameplan is reallly stupid.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thiago got dropped in 2 of his 4 UFC fights and some of his fights on smaller shows. He gets dropped a lot.

I agree but my point was Thiago's only chance was if the fight was on the ground. Thiago's best way to get the fight on the ground was to push the pace. Him getting dropped was something I expected and considering he wasn't that hurt after the first time he went down it wasn't a big deal and he was on the ground where he needed to be. His submissions just werent were they needed to be.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> The only thing that suprised me in this fight was Lyoto's huge punch his GnP is usually garbage but that punch was epic.
> 
> .


Not true, watch his fight with Tito, when he drops him with the knee. It's quite a vicious GnP. Especially with the elbows.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Plazz I've watched his fights even when he has landed shots that look strong in the past he's never been able to put guys away with his GnP.

This fight that punch he landed was something we haven't seen from Machida in the UFC.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Not true, watch his fight with Tito, when he drops him with the knee. It's quite a vicious GnP. Especially with the elbows.


Agreed.

I actually think that all the hate-speech about Machida may have manipulated a lot of peoples views of him.

For instance: He did nothing different last night. He just happened to have an opponent silly enough to continue coming into striking range.

Yes Machida moves back during his fights. But not at a speed that his opponent can't catch up and exchange with him. So most people don't mind keeping all that space between themselves and Machida. Now we see why.

So next time you think a Machida fight is boring: blame his opponent. At least Thiago tried. :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well honestly Stitch a boring fight is the fault of both fighters so while his style doesn't gurantee a boring fight Machida doesn't exactly do anything to make the fight more exciting. And that's fine it's a smart and intellegent strategy but it's not always entertaining. This fight it was because Thiago is Thiago. If Thiago ever has a boring fight I would be suprised.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Plazz I've watched his fights even when he has landed shots that look strong in the past he's never been able to put guys away with his GnP.
> 
> This fight that punch he landed was something we haven't seen from Machida in the UFC.


Hey man, you try knocking Tito out. Plus, he did nothing special, he just threw a punch to Thiago while he was down, nothing fancy there. But we do know he has the power and the know how.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I know but he hasn't shown that power in the past. I mean he's landed GnP but they never have really hurt his opponents in the past.

That punch on Thiago was powerful and Thiago while he gets rocked a lot is real hard to put away which makes it even more impressive.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

plazzman said:


> *Hey man, you try knocking Tito out.* Plus, he did nothing special, he just threw a punch to Thiago while he was down, nothing fancy there. But we do know he has the power and the know how.


I thought Tito had a weak chin and was easy to finish. At least that is what haters say.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I'm not biased. I like seeing anyone get KTFO.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Well honestly Stitch a boring fight is the fault of both fighters so while his style doesn't gurantee a boring fight Machida doesn't exactly do anything to make the fight more exciting. And that's fine it's a smart and intellegent strategy but it's not always entertaining. This fight it was because Thiago is Thiago. If Thiago ever has a boring fight I would be suprised.


Well, good thing it's not professional wrestling, and a real sport, where technique and skill _should_ overcome entertainment



bbjd7 said:


> I know but he hasn't shown that power in the past. I mean he's landed GnP but they never have really hurt his opponents in the past.
> 
> That punch on Thiago was powerful and Thiago while he gets rocked a lot is real hard to put away which makes it even more impressive.


Again, that's not true. He's dropped his opponents before.

The problem I see with Lyoto, that might lead to why people say he doesn't have power is that he doesn't exchange in strong, wild exchanges like say, Rampage or Wandy, or Liddell. He more aims his shots to pitter patter and pick you apart. And you have to admit, he makes people look stupid with that style.

Also, anyone would get KO'd and KO someone with that sort of punch. It has been said before that punching an opponent while their head is on the mat hurts ALOT more than standing because their head has no where to go but to the mat. Look at the Shogun/Overeem/Arona fights. Shogun has never been known to have rock solid hands, but he stopped multiple opponents like that.



The Legend said:


> I thought Tito had a weak chin and was easy to finish. At least that is what haters say.


Which idiot said that?

PS: This has nothing to do with anything, but I'm a huge Tito fan.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nah I stand by my pick. I said that Lyoto would drop him in round 1 and that Thiago would recover and take advantage on the ground.


To be honest, that was wishful thinking. Thiago takes unnecessary punishment because he's a B-level striker, I laughed exceptionally hard at Rogan's claim that Thiago has "Excellent Muay Thai" because he really doesn't.

For the fight to hit the ground either Thiago would have to catch Machida with a strike---unlikely because his hands are slow---or take Lyoto down, which wasn't going to happen with Thiago's lackluster wrestling. Seriously, if Tito couldn't take Lyoto down, then Thiago's chances weren't great.




bbjd7 said:


> The only thing that suprised me in this fight was Lyoto's huge punch *his GnP is usually garbage* but that punch was epic.


That's a gross exaggeration, and you know it. Garbage ground and pound is what Jake O'brien has.



bbjd7 said:


> I think it was Fedor>ALL who I was talking about this fight with were I said that Thiago's best chance was to push the pace get rocked so Lyoto would go to the ground.


Which doesn't make a whole lot of sense considering Thiago's guard isn't all that great. :dunno:



bbjd7 said:


> And Dida lost those last two fights against top 5 LW's. He rocked both of them so nothing wrong with those picks he almost won them both.


You picked Dida despite the fact that stylistically the odds were against him. That's a risky move, and it usually signifies a certain bias over reason. I'm not saying you don't use reason, I'm just saying that you tend to stick with your favourites even when they're facing guys who aren't good match-ups. :dunno:



plazzman said:


> Also, anyone would get KO'd and KO someone with that sort of punch. It has been said before that punching an opponent while their head is on the mat hurts ALOT more than standing because their head has no where to go but to the mat. Look at the Shogun/Overeem/Arona fights. Shogun has never been known to have rock solid hands, but he stopped multiple opponents like that.


Exactly. You can tell the punch Lyoto landed while falling into Thiago's guard had a lot of power on it because of the fact Thiago's head never bounced off the mat, signifying the shock was completely absorbed by Thiago's head.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

BBJD, Thiago has gotten dropped before, but not dropped like the way Machida dropped him twice.

When Machida throws out something to hit you, he intends it to hit you with its 100% potential power and accuracy. That's why he doesn't go crazy on the striking and missing a lot. He makes his strikes pinpoint accurate and makes sure they will hit you and hurt you.

That's why Thiago was dropped 2 times and hurt badly from those drops, not just dazed, and why he knocked him out cold from once punch when Thiago was on his back.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Did Silva even hit him once in this fight? 

Oh and TS, you can still edit your thread title if you want (or maybe sign up for a new account) 
:shame02: J/K


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not quoting all three of you so I'm just making this post.

Plazz
I agree Lyoto is a great fighter much more skilled then Thiago. That doesn't mean I need to be a fan of his style or him.

I meant in his GnP Plazz. He drops a lot of guys but his GnP never really puts opponents away.

Fedor>ALL
The fight did hit the ground and Thiago was fine after he was dropped. He also had him in his full guard. I'm not sure how it was wishful thinking if exactly what I thought was going to happen happened except that Thiago's guard just wasn't enough to get a submission. Thiago has a good guard lots of sweeps and some submissions but it wasn't at the level it needed to be. However I'm still not seeing how the plan I had for this fight didn't work? The only problem with the gameplan was that Thiago ground game which is his greatest strength wasn't good enough.

Also can we please actually look at the Dida prediction. I predicted Dida to win the 155 K-1 GP he was facing Uno in a semifinal and Shaolin was facing JZ.

Dida really finished Uno in round 1 but the ref stepped in and checked a cut on Uno while Dida was trying to finish him.

Shaolin vs JZ was a shock to everyone at how quick it went down.

Also I thought Dida would fight Shaolin in the final which was a much better match up for him. It's not like I knew it would be JZ vs Dida after Dida had fought to a decision and JZ had rag dolled an opponent.

Dida vs Alvarez wasn't ignoring match ups either. Alvarez has for a long time considered himself a striker and has traded with guys he shouldn't. Dida did put him down but then Eddie decided to be a wrestler which was smart but Dida had moments in both fights.

Milkkid
do you really think Thiago was hurt after the first drop?

He looked like he always looks after he gets dropped. He is dazed shakes it off and then he had Lyoto in his guard.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> I remember the good ol' days when it was just *Damone and I* who liked Machida.


not so fast my friend. my huggery started here notice only Wouldlove2fight and some other poster in the thread. :dunno::thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Which idiot said that?
> 
> PS: This has nothing to do with anything, but I'm a huge Tito fan.


Pretty much just haters, just because you lose to Chuck(when he was at the top of his game) doesn't mean you get finished easy.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess I should have known better than to pick Silva over Machida. Oh well. Did Thiago even fight? haha. Nice KO victory for Machida. I'm glad he finished it this way.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Fedor>ALL
> The fight did hit the ground and Thiago was fine after he was dropped. He also had him in his full guard. I'm not sure how it was wishful thinking if exactly what I thought was going to happen happened except that Thiago's guard just wasn't enough to get a submission.


It's wishful thinking because Thiago's not great off his back. Stylistically Machida was a terrible match-up for him, he's a much more technical counterstriker (there's one big advantage), his wrestling is much better (that's two, and relevant because it dictates where the fight takes place), and he also has a BJJ black-belt (stalemating any real advantage for Thiago on the ground).

What you did, was you ignored the most of the advantages Machida had, and hoped that Thiago was some sort of submission whiz off his back, which simply isn't the case. 

It's like if I picked Matt Serra to knockout GSP in their first fight, stylistically the odds were against Serra in all elements of the fight, but if I hope and pray that Serra caught him with a big punch and it happens, that's not betting with reason, that's predicting based-on hope that an upset will occur. It's risking betting and I know you love Thiago and you stick with your fighters, so bias did come into play.



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago has a good guard lots of sweeps and some submissions but it wasn't at the level it needed to be.


Thiago has one submission to his credit in MMA. Dude has a great top game, but he uses his BJJ to control from the top so he can strike, he's never really shown himself to be a threat off his back.



bbjd7 said:


> However I'm still not seeing how the plan I had for this fight didn't work? The only problem with the gameplan was that Thiago ground game which is his greatest strength wasn't good enough.


It didn't work because Machida's obvious advantages played out as most people expected. Come on, Thiago said "I'll be aggressive and chase him down", that's just a stupid gameplan. I really can't see any reason looking at both guys fighting histories why people would pick against Lyoto without bias being involved, especially with such a poor outspoken gameplan.



bbjd7 said:


> Also can we please actually look at the Dida prediction. I predicted Dida to win the 155 K-1 GP he was facing Uno in a semifinal and Shaolin was facing JZ.
> 
> Dida really finished Uno in round 1 but the ref stepped in and checked a cut on Uno while Dida was trying to finish him.
> 
> ...


You like Dida, now let's imagine you didn't even know him before those fights. Entering those fights, simply looking at style match-ups, I really doubt you would have picked Dida to make it to the finals or beat JZ. :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> It's wishful thinking because Thiago's not great off his back. Stylistically Machida was a terrible match-up for him, he's a much more technical counterstriker (there's one big advantage), his wrestling is much better (that's two, and relevant because it dictates where the fight takes place), and he also has a BJJ black-belt (stalemating any real advantage for Thiago on the ground).
> 
> What you did, was you ignored the most of the advantages Machida had, and hoped that Thiago was some sort of submission whiz off his back, which simply isn't the case.
> 
> ...


Thiago has rather good leg locks off his back and considering Tito caught Lyoto in a triangle it wasnt complete wishful thinking. I wasn't confident in Thiago winning and I admitted that a number of times but he did have a chance by being aggressive getting the fight to the ground and outgrappling Lyoto.

Thiago had the right gameplan for his skillset. Put pressure on Lyoto either you will get a takedown or get knockdown but the fight will hit the ground and then outgrapple him. Thiago's grappling wasn't up to par but it was still the right gameplan. I was never saying Thiago is the favorite I said he had a chance t win by pushing the pace so that the fight hit the ground which is exactly what happened.

Thiago's ground game wasn't good enough but considering Lyoto had gotten caught in a triangle by Tito it wasn't a crazy strecth to say that Thiago would outgrapple him.

Also Dida is an aggressive striker something Uno has always had issues with so that pick makes perfect sense.

Dida vs Shaolin IMO would've been a easy fight for Dida. Shaolin has below average striking and his takedowns aren't that good.

Dida vs JZ is a tough match up especially when Dida just went to a decision and JZ won in the first round.

Dida vs Alvarez wasn't a crazy pick at all. Eddie wasn't a huge star he was a solid prospect he has some hype on the east coast but wasn't nationally known and he had suffered a loss recently. Dida is a very powerful striker. I think people don't realize that while his ground game sucks he's been competitive in every one of his fights he beat the shit out of Uno and stunned both JZ and Eddie. 

Dida's not a top 10 LW but he's damn good and picking him over Eddie and to win the GP weren't just uninformed picks based off the fact I like him. And once again no one picked him to beat JZ I picked him to win the Grand Prix and considering he has the best power out of the 4 guys in the GP and Shaolin vs JZ was supposed to be an amazingly close fight thinking a fresh Dida would be able to beat a tired JZ isn't a stretch at all.

Thiago over Machida did have to do with the fact I like Thiago but i looked into it. I didn't just make something up because Thiago is my boy. He had a chance to win the fight and considering that it went the way he needed it too I'm not sure how this is some horrible pick. Thiago's grappling wasn't enough but him pushing the pace got him in the spot he needed to be.

Honestly Shogun vs Chuck is a perfect example. Chuck has a lot of advantages over Shogun skill and style wise just like Lyoto over Thiago however it is still possible for Shogun to win the fight following the right gameplan and I plan on finding that gameplan for Shogun to win and picking him.

I'm not just out here picking Thiago by TKO because I like him. I do actually look into it figure out the way a fighter should attack it before I pick them. If Thiago fought Rampage tommorow I wouldn't pick him. Because honestly he wouldn't have a single way to win while he is a better grappler with Thiago's chin and Rampage's power he's not getting it to the ground. However Machida's finishing skills aren't great and Thiago is a quick to recover so him getting rocked and then outgrappling Lyoto wasn't just a bullshit idea especially since he got rocked recovered and had Lyoto in his guard. He couldn't sub Lyoto however it wasn't a crazy prediction that he would outgrapple him after seeing Tito's triangle and Lyoto's best grappling performance look less and less impressive because Sokky sucks.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd, you should just give Lyoto more credit, and stop trying to play devil's advocate.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Who's taking credit away from Lyoto? I'm just saying that I had a reason picking Thiago that was based in logic.

I'm very impressed with Lyoto's performance.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Thiago's final idea to get him to the ground was to get hit in the face. And we haven't seen Thiago on his back often enough to assume he would sub someone of the same BJJ credentials. We've actually seen Machida on his back and he immediately swept the guy who happened to be a bigger judo fighter.

F>A was right. To pick Silva after hearing his gameplan for the guy he was about to fight was silly.

Also, Thiago didn't even try any subs. It seemed to me he was just trying to keep his arms at bay so he wouldn't attempt any strikes. Who knows, maybe even try and get a referee stand up.

Thiago didn't look good in any aspect of the fight except his recovery time from the first 2 KD's.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Danomac said:


> I'm pretty sure Thiago's final idea to get him to the ground was to get hit in the face. And we haven't seen Thiago on his back often enough to assume he would sub someone of the same BJJ credentials. We've actually seen Machida on his back and he immediately swept the guy who happened to be a bigger judo fighter.
> 
> F>A was right. To pick Silva after hearing his gameplan for the guy he was about to fight was silly.
> 
> ...


In Thiago's defense, no one in the UFC has looked even "decent" against Lyoto.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Despite what people think, Sokky landed some decent shots and took him down. I know Machida ended up getting the win but I think he looked fairly well against him for I guess a couple of minutes?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Thiago has rather good leg locks off his back and considering Tito caught Lyoto in a triangle it wasnt complete wishful thinking. I wasn't confident in Thiago winning and I admitted that a number of times but he did have a chance by being aggressive getting the fight to the ground and outgrappling Lyoto.


The main reason Lyoto was caught in a triangle by Tito is because he wasn't expecting that from Ortiz, who has never gone for anything like that in his entire career. With Thiago, it was more obvious that he was capable of working off his back, so it's pretty obvious Lyoto would be more prepared for the ground with him. :dunno:



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago had the right gameplan for his skillset.


Not really, he should have stayed in the clinch against the fence. Instead he walked stupidly into punches, there was absolutely nothing smart about his gameplan.



bbjd7 said:


> Put pressure on Lyoto either you will get a takedown or get knockdown but the fight will hit the ground and then outgrapple him.


Which is all good and dandy if you have a great chin or if you're like Demian Maia off your back---which Thiago is not. 



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago's grappling wasn't up to par but it was still the right gameplan. I was never saying Thiago is the favorite I said he had a chance t win by pushing the pace so that the fight hit the ground which is exactly what happened.


I didn't say that you said he was the "favourite", I said you picked against the favourite and it really didn't make much sense. Sounds kind of silly to say you were comfortable with Thiago getting knocked on his ass just so the fight would go on the ground. If you're rocked you're less likely to outgrapple someone, especially someone with a black-belt. 



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago's ground game wasn't good enough but considering Lyoto had gotten caught in a triangle by Tito it wasn't a crazy strecth to say that Thiago would outgrapple him.


Like I said, he wasn't expecting the triangle from Tito, no one would have.



bbjd7 said:


> Also Dida is an aggressive striker something Uno has always had issues with so that pick makes perfect sense.
> 
> Dida vs Shaolin IMO would've been a easy fight for Dida. Shaolin has below average striking and his takedowns aren't that good.


Okay, those fights make sense because stylistically he would have been alright due to the aforementioned opponents having weak wrestling.



bbjd7 said:


> Dida vs JZ is a tough match up especially when Dida just went to a decision and JZ won in the first round.


That's a fight where logically you'd go with the more well-rounded fighter, yet you stuck with Dida because he's your boy. 



bbjd7 said:


> Dida vs Alvarez wasn't a crazy pick at all. Eddie wasn't a huge star he was a solid prospect he has some hype on the east coast but wasn't nationally known and he had suffered a loss recently. Dida is a very powerful striker. I think people don't realize that while his ground game sucks he's been competitive in every one of his fights he beat the shit out of Uno and stunned both JZ and Eddie.


Standing he's a threat, but that's just one part of the game. You take a lot of big risks with your picks, and it pays off sometimes, but when it fails it's usually because of styles not meshing in your favor. 



bbjd7 said:


> Dida's not a top 10 LW but he's damn good and picking him over Eddie and to win the GP weren't just uninformed picks based off the fact I like him. *And once again no one picked him to beat JZ I picked him to win the Grand Prix* and considering he has the best power out of the 4 guys in the GP and Shaolin vs JZ was supposed to be an amazingly close fight thinking a fresh Dida would be able to beat a tired JZ isn't a stretch at all.


So no one picked him, but you picked him? What's your point? You still picked him based-on favoring him, rather than how he matched-up stylistically against JZ.



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago over Machida did have to do with the fact I like Thiago but i looked into it. I didn't just make something up because Thiago is my boy. He had a chance to win the fight and considering that it went the way he needed it too I'm not sure how this is some horrible pick. Thiago's grappling wasn't enough *but him pushing the pace got him in the spot he needed to be*.


Unconscious? 

Great gameplan, and completely expected. 



bbjd7 said:


> Honestly Shogun vs Chuck is a perfect example. Chuck has a lot of advantages over Shogun skill and style wise just like Lyoto over Thiago however it is still possible for Shogun to win the fight following the right gameplan and I plan on finding that gameplan for Shogun to win and picking him.


Or you could just pick Chuck based-on skillset, rather than attempting to come up with a gameplan that may not make sense like your last one? lol



bbjd7 said:


> I'm not just out here picking Thiago by TKO because I like him.


Your last example just proved that you pick guys because you like them, as you come up with gameplans that they could win with, despite their paths to success being limited moreso than their opponents'. 



bbjd7 said:


> However Machida's finishing skills aren't great and Thiago is a quick to recover so him getting rocked and then outgrappling Lyoto wasn't just a bullshit idea especially since he got rocked recovered and had Lyoto in his guard.


No offense, but that's a terrible gameplan, and the conclusion proved that. :dunno:



bbjd7 said:


> He couldn't sub Lyoto however it wasn't a crazy prediction that he would outgrapple him after seeing Tito's triangle and Lyoto's best grappling performance look less and less impressive because Sokky sucks.


I'm not saying it was a crazy prediction, I'm saying that your bias effected your picking of the fight more than you're willing to admit. The gameplan you claim would work, makes very little sense at all. :dunno:




stitch1z said:


> In Thiago's defense, no one in the UFC has looked even "decent" against Lyoto.


No one's ever fought him with that stupid of a gameplan either, though.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> No one's ever fought him with that stupid of a gameplan either, though.


While I agree, you really can't expect anything else. With the style he's chosen and the fan base he's established he has to press forward.

Like Wand, he's been KTFO quite a bit in his past few fights. If anything his technique is even more reckless despite being a tad less aggressive IMO.

I guess it's that Chute Box mentality those guys developed.

Gameplan: To punch choo in the face.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> The main reason Lyoto was caught in a triangle by Tito is because he wasn't expecting that from Ortiz, who has never gone for anything like that in his entire career. With Thiago, it was more obvious that he was capable of working off his back, so it's pretty obvious Lyoto would be more prepared for the ground with him. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he would be more prepared but that doesn't mean saying Thiago has a chance to catch him off his back is crazy.

Lyoto had been caught in a submission off his back in his last fight. Thiago is the best grappler Lyoto faced.

With Thiago's chin him getting to the clinch wasn't going to happen. Honestly Thiago got his shot to win the fight he had Lyoto in full guard on the ground he didn't do anything with it but that's what he needed to happen and it did.

Thiago's only possible advantage would be on the ground. And he got it to the ground whether it looked smart or not he got on the ground and had his full guard exactly what he needs to do.

Lyoto had just gotten caught in a triangle in his last fight. Thiago was the best grappler he has faced. I'm still not sure how picking him becomes an impossible pick. He had a chance to win and I picked him. His strategy was the right one for his skills and he did have a chance.

Dida vs JZ wasn't a preset fight Fedor>ALL No one knew what fight was coming in the final.

I agree styles make fights. But then again the one pick of Dida that you can make that argument for is Dida vs Alvarez. Which at the time Eddie was known more for being a boxer then a wrestler.

No I didn't pick him in the fight JZ vs Dida. I picked him to win the GP. No one knew what the final was and how the semi finals would go. When considering the match ups they both had and their finishing skills it wasn't a bad pick at all.

He pushed the pace and when he got rocked they where on the ground and he as recovered and had Lyoto in his full guard that is the situation he needed to be in on the ground. His BJJ wasn't good enough but that's the fight he needed to be for Thiago to have a chance.

Shogun clearly has a chance against Liddell. You can pick a guy who you don't think is the favorite by looking at match ups thats the reason for upsets.

Chuck style wise has the advantage but he has also been slowing down and Shogun has ways to win the fight no question.

No it's not just because I like him though. I have a reason for picking the fighter. If I looked at the fight and saw no way for them to win I wouldn't pick them but Thiago had a chance at outgrappling Lyoto.

Yet he got in the situation he needed to be in. Thiago needed the fight to hit the ground. He pushed the pace got dropped but was fine and had full guard. The strategy worked as far as getting the fight where he needed it. What let him down was his submission skills.

Yea I picked Thiago because I'm a fan of him. But I also picked him because he had a way to win that was very possible. Which is shown by the fact that most of it happened outside of Thiago's submissions not being good enough.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Of course he would be more prepared but that doesn't mean saying Thiago has a chance to catch him off his back is crazy.


The only reason Lyoto was caught against Tito is because he wasn't expecting it. If you expect triangles they're much easier to defend, which is why Clay Guida was so successful against Nate Diaz on saturday.



bbjd7 said:


> Lyoto had been caught in a submission off his back in his last fight. Thiago is the best grappler Lyoto faced.


In the UFC, Lyoto also faced BJ Penn who is a better MMA grappler than Thiago.



bbjd7 said:


> With Thiago's chin him getting to the clinch wasn't going to happen. Honestly Thiago got his shot to win the fight he had Lyoto in full guard on the ground he didn't do anything with it but that's what he needed to happen and it did.


Whatever you say lol, I don't see Thiago getting knocked on his ass an intended or voluntary gameplan.



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago's only possible advantage would be on the ground. And he got it to the ground whether it looked smart or not he got on the ground and had his full guard exactly what he needs to do.


Thiago best chance was to get Lyoto on his back, because Thiago's BJJ strength is his top game. His bottom game, like said, isn't anything special in MMA.



bbjd7 said:


> Lyoto had just gotten caught in a triangle in his last fight. Thiago was the best grappler he has faced. I'm still not sure how picking him becomes an impossible pick. He had a chance to win and I picked him. His strategy was the right one for his skills and he did have a chance.


It's pretty clear that no matter what I say, you won't accept it was a horrible gameplan. There are much better gameplans he could have employed that were less risky, getting knocked on your ass two or three times and hoping to catch a submission off your back while groggy is probably the most ludicrous gameplan I've ever heard of. If you were my coach and you advised that, I'd probably fire you.



bbjd7 said:


> Dida vs JZ wasn't a preset fight Fedor>ALL No one knew what fight was coming in the final.


Honestly, I'm not sure why you keep bringing up Dida. I'm focusing primarily on Thiago vs Machida, because your gameplan for Thiago just baffles me.




bbjd7 said:


> I agree styles make fights. But then again the one pick of Dida that you can make that argument for is Dida vs Alvarez. Which at the time Eddie was known more for being a boxer then a wrestler.


Except most of Eddie's wins have come from ground and pound, rather than standing KOs..



bbjd7 said:


> No I didn't pick him in the fight JZ vs Dida. I picked him to win the GP. No one knew what the final was and how the semi finals would go. When considering the match ups they both had and their finishing skills it wasn't a bad pick at all.


You picked him to win the GP even though he could potentially facing JZ. What you're saying doesn't make much sense. If you picked him to win the GP, you had to consider each individual match-up he could have stylistically.



bbjd7 said:


> He pushed the pace and when he got rocked they where on the ground and he as recovered and had Lyoto in his full guard that is the situation he needed to be in on the ground. His BJJ wasn't good enough but that's the fight he needed to be for Thiago to have a chance.


There are much more intelligent/strategic ways of getting the fight to the ground. This is what I'm trying to say.



bbjd7 said:


> Shogun clearly has a chance against Liddell. You can pick a guy who you don't think is the favorite by looking at match ups thats the reason for upsets.


Most of the time I've read of people successfully picking large upsets has been the result of guessing or a gut feeling, rather than logic or reasoning. 



bbjd7 said:


> Chuck style wise has the advantage but he has also been slowing down and Shogun has ways to win the fight no question.


That's a different match-up completely than Machida/Thiago, so really I don't see the point in even drawing a comparison.



bbjd7 said:


> No it's not just because I like him though. I have a reason for picking the fighter. If I looked at the fight and saw no way for them to win I wouldn't pick them but Thiago had a chance at outgrappling Lyoto.


Which was a slim chance versus him getting counter-struck to a decision, or TKO'd.



bbjd7 said:


> Yet he got in the situation he needed to be in. Thiago needed the fight to hit the ground. He pushed the pace got dropped but was fine and had full guard. The strategy worked as far as getting the fight where he needed it. What let him down was his submission skills.


Whatever man, that really isn't exactly the smartest way to pick a winner.



bbjd7 said:


> Yea I picked Thiago because I'm a fan of him. But I also picked him because he had a way to win that was very possible. Which is shown by the fact that most of it happened outside of Thiago's submissions not being good enough.


Most of what happened was him getting his ass knocked goofy, that had nothing to do with an intelligent gameplan or well-implemented strategy. That's like me saying "I wish I could skip my exam" then accidentally slipping on a banana peel and breaking my back on the day, only to turn around and say "Oh yeah, I meant for that to happen."


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> The only reason Lyoto was caught against Tito is because he wasn't expecting it. If you expect triangles they're much easier to defend, which is why Clay Guida was so successful against Nate Diaz on saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> In the UFC, Lyoto also faced BJ Penn who is a better MMA grappler than Thiago.


BJ Penn is a 155'er so while he is a better grappler looking at that fight makes no sense especially since it was spent clinching.



> Whatever you say lol, I don't see Thiago getting knocked on his ass an intended or voluntary gameplan.


I didn't say it was his gameplan it what I saw happening.




> Thiago best chance was to get Lyoto on his back, because Thiago's BJJ strength is his top game. His bottom game, like said, isn't anything special in MMA.


Yes but he's not getting Lyoto on his back without him pushing the pace. So he did and he got on the ground. 




> It's pretty clear that no matter what I say, you won't accept it was a horrible gameplan. There are much better gameplans he could have employed that were less risky, getting knocked on your ass two or three times and hoping to catch a submission off your back while groggy is probably the most ludicrous gameplan I've ever heard of. If you were my coach and you advised that, I'd probably fire you.


Thiago had one way to win the fight get Lyoto to the ground. Sitting on the outside trying to shoot in is stupid Tito tried it. Trying to close the distance and clinch is what he did he ended up on his back. Thiago getting rocked wasn't the gameplan but him pushing the pace would be if he gets rocked in the process he needs to be ready to submit him off his back because he does get rocked a lot.



> Honestly, I'm not sure why you keep bringing up Dida. I'm focusing primarily on Thiago vs Machida, because your gameplan for Thiago just baffles me.


Because you brought Dida up as an example of me making prediction only based on liking a fighter which isn't true at all.




> Except most of Eddie's wins have come from ground and pound, rather than standing KOs..


I remember Eddie in Bodog being mostly a striker. I was actually an Eddie fan and was disappointed when I heard about the match up because I liked both fighters and didn't want them fighting in the opening round. If I'm wrong I will admit it but I'm pretty sure Eddie was known for his boxing when he was Bodog WW champ.




> You picked him to win the GP even though he could potentially facing JZ. What you're saying doesn't make much sense. If you picked him to win the GP, you had to consider each individual match-up he could have stylistically.


When Looking at a GP you have to consider every match up. Shaolin looked like a bad match up for JZ. Uno looked like an easy match up for Dida. I did consider it but you also have to pick a winner. The GP situation is complicated. Picking Dida to win it wasn't some dumb pick. Considering Shaolin vs JZ was supposed to be a battle and I saw Dida walking through Uno which he did until the ref saved him.



> There are much more intelligent/strategic ways of getting the fight to the ground. This is what I'm trying to say.


I agree but not for Thiago in this fight. Not against Machida. Thiago's best chance was to just push forward.



> Most of the time I've read of people successfully picking large upsets has been the result of guessing or a gut feeling, rather than logic or reasoning.


However you can also breakdown a match up. I honestly was sure Thiago would get dropped in round 1 but that he wouldn't be that hurt. Now after that I thought it was a solid chance that Thiago would outgrapple Lyoto.



> That's a different match-up completely than Machida/Thiago, so really I don't see the point in even drawing a comparison.


Then we can move on.



> Which was a slim chance versus him getting counter-struck to a decision, or TKO'd.


Not that slim. The fight was going to go to the ground with Thiago pushing the pace that is where he needed it to be he had no other choice. Now unfortunately his BJJ wasn't good enough but the fight went where Thiago needed it by pushing the pace.




> Whatever man, that really isn't a logical reason to pick a fighter.


I believed Thiago was the better grappler so considering by pushing the pace the fight would hit the ground it was a logical reason.




> Most of what happened was him getting his ass knocked goofy, that had nothing to do with a gameplan. That's like me accidentally slipping on a banana peel and breaking my back on the day of an exam, then turning around and saying "Oh yeah, I meant for that to happen."


It wasn't what he planned I'm sure but it's what I saw happening. Him getting rocked really isn't a big deal since it happens all the time to Thiago he recovers quickly. When it was on the ground I believed that he was the better grappler which he wasn't. But thinking Thiago was the better grappler and that by pushing the pace and getting the fight to the ground he would win isn't unfounded nuthugging. Thiago is a very good grappler and thinking he could submit Lyoto after Tito caught him in something isn't a baseless claim.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

To be fair plazz, Lyoto doesn't really 'drop a lot of people'. If he does, its most of the time done with a knee. I think this is one of the first times I've seen him drop someone with a punch.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, my trusty GIF source is unavailable ATM, so I can't graphically show you him dropping other people.

But he has 3 KOs (one to Rich Franklin) and I'm pretty sure he dropped Hoger.

let me go watch that fight and I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He did drop Hoger.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oops, just realised you never said 'drop a lot of people' you just said that he'd dropped opponents before which appears to be true. My point is still that this is the first time in recent memory, that Machida has dropped someone with a punch.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, he dropped Hoger. Thanks Damone.

Also, did ANYONE watch the Hoger fight? Cause that was some serious fun shit.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yeah, he dropped Hoger. Thanks Damone.
> 
> Also, did ANYONE watch the Hoger fight? Cause that was some serious fun shit.


Yeah, I watched that the other day. I really enjoyed that fight, mainly because I'm not a fan of Hoger.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> not so fast my friend. my huggery started here notice only Wouldlove2fight and some other poster in the thread. :dunno::thumb02:


Yeah man, I'm sorry. I forgot a ton of people, so I edited the title of a thread I started. Sorry


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Lyoto dropped Hoger, Tito, Thiago, Rich and Heath.
Also the Hoger fight was my favourite Lyoto fight until the Thiago fight


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Dropped Sokky, too, with a left.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> BJ Penn is a 155'er so while he is a better grappler looking at that fight makes no sense especially since it was spent clinching.


I was just correcting you when you said Thiago is the best grappler Lyoto has ever fought. 




bbjd7 said:


> Yes but he's not getting Lyoto on his back without him pushing the pace. So he did and he got on the ground.


He didn't get it on the ground, he was PUT on the ground. He could have at least been aggressive to get to the clinch against the fence then worked for takedowns. His gameplan was horrendous, and he had months to prepare a good one.




bbjd7 said:


> Thiago had one way to win the fight get Lyoto to the ground. Sitting on the outside trying to shoot in is stupid Tito tried it.


Tito didn't use strikes to set-up his clinch very well, Thiago could have at least tried.



bbjd7 said:


> Trying to close the distance and clinch is what he did he ended up on his back. Thiago getting rocked wasn't the gameplan but him pushing the pace would be if he gets rocked in the process he needs to be ready to submit him off his back because he does get rocked a lot.


Like I said, getting rocked doesn't help your BJJ.



bbjd7 said:


> Because you brought Dida up as an example of me making prediction only based on liking a fighter which isn't true at all.


Might want to double check on that bro:



plazzman said:


> I must say, bbjd really pulled a Dida with his Thiago pick, but I'll let it slide cause I like him.





silvawand said:


> haha this is so true, and the best thing is very few people here know what your talking about.
> 
> I like bbjd too, but everytime your bias clouds your picks and they lose, it has got to be called pulling a Dida.





bbjd7 said:


> I agree but not for Thiago in this fight. Not against Machida. Thiago's best chance was to just push forward.


I disagree, and I think the result shows that pushing forward aggressively was a bad idea.



bbjd7 said:


> However you can also breakdown a match up. I honestly was sure Thiago would get dropped in round 1 but that he wouldn't be that hurt. Now after that I thought it was a solid chance that Thiago would outgrapple Lyoto.


But Thiago's never shown anything really dangerous off his back, hell Tito's guard looked better than Thiago's in his fight with Machida.




bbjd7 said:


> Not that slim. The fight was going to go to the ground with Thiago pushing the pace that is where he needed it to be he had no other choice. Now unfortunately his BJJ wasn't good enough but the fight went where Thiago needed it by pushing the pace.
> 
> 
> I believed Thiago was the better grappler so considering by pushing the pace the fight would hit the ground it was a logical reason.


My only problem with what you're saying is the fact you're making it sound like Thiago hitting his back was part of his strategy. He was hurt each time he hit the ground, having a blackbelt ontop of you when you're rocked isn't good, even if you're a blackbelt yourself.



bbjd7 said:


> It wasn't what he planned I'm sure but it's what I saw happening. Him getting rocked really isn't a big deal since it happens all the time to Thiago he recovers quickly. When it was on the ground I believed that he was the better grappler which he wasn't. But thinking Thiago was the better grappler and that by pushing the pace and getting the fight to the ground he would win isn't unfounded nuthugging. Thiago is a very good grappler and thinking he could submit Lyoto after Tito caught him in something isn't a baseless claim.


I didn't say it was a baseless claim, I said it was wishful thinking. Thiago didn't get the fight to the ground, he was put on his ass numerous times not of his own will. E nd of story. :dunno:

Hopefully he'll realize there's more to MMA than having a tough guy expression and brawling when you don't have a good chin against a technical striker.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thiago's strikes like you said aren't very good the longer he took to close the distance he would've just lost like Tito. I mean he rushed in and Machida still took a little while to start landing stuff besides the jumping knees.

I'm not saying it was his strategy. I'm saying it was how I brokedown the fight. Thiago was going to be aggressive and the guy gets dropped by a strong wind so he was going to go down. Lyoto however doesn't put guys away that well and Thiago recovers quickly. So Thiago getting put down gets the fight where he needed it. Being rocked will hurt your BJJ but once he recovered and he had full guard it was exactly where he wanted to be.

Once again you keep saying it's a bad idea but looking at his skillset and looking at Machida's style I'm not sure what's this better gameplan you have?

Thiago has shown some nice leg locks off his back in the past but I agree his submissions in this fight weren't very good at all. 

Thiago got rocked but the fight hit the ground and that's what he needed whether he got a takedown or hit the fight was still where he needed it.

If you want to call it wishful thinking have fun. I saw this fight hitting the ground in round 1 with Thiago getting dropped. Then when Lyoto was in Thiago's guard I saw him either getting swept or submitted.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess you weren't expecting him to get tossed like a ragdoll and then KTFO? 

Still, you are assuming that Thiago's BJJ would overwhelm Machida's BJJ and BJJ defense.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah like I said the ending of the fight suprised me. I wasn't shocked that Lyoto got a trip takedown because he showed that against Sokky but that punch shocked me.

And yea I did consdering Lyoto getting caught in a triangle and Thiago trains with better guys everyday since Lyoto doesn't train with the Nogueira's and Anderson anymore (at least I believe he said that leading up to the fight).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Im still trying to get all the black feathers outta my mouth cant we let this thread die


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nah like I said the ending of the fight suprised me. I wasn't shocked that Lyoto got a trip takedown because he showed that against Sokky but that punch shocked me.
> 
> And yea I did consdering Lyoto getting caught in a triangle and Thiago trains with better guys everyday since Lyoto doesn't train with the Nogueira's and Anderson anymore (at least I believe he said that leading up to the fight).


I thought he said he still trains with them, just he was training more with his brothers and father for this fight? 

Even so, just because he wasn't with Nog or Silva for much of the training for this fight, doesn't mean he will lose the skills he learned from them.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Thiago's strikes like you said aren't very good the longer he took to close the distance he would've just lost like Tito. I mean he rushed in and Machida still took a little while to start landing stuff besides the jumping knees.
> 
> I'm not saying it was his strategy. I'm saying it was how I brokedown the fight. Thiago was going to be aggressive and the guy gets dropped by a strong wind so he was going to go down. Lyoto however doesn't put guys away that well and Thiago recovers quickly. So Thiago getting put down gets the fight where he needed it. Being rocked will hurt your BJJ but once he recovered and he had full guard it was exactly where he wanted to be.
> 
> ...


 
You saw Lyoto doing all that and had Thiago winning????:confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea like I said coldcall Thiago gets dropped in everyfight. And Lyoto takes awhile to put guys away. I figured Thiago would recover which he did and win the fight from his guard which he didn't but he was clearly able to recover and get his guard back after being rocked so me thinking that would happen obviously wasn't that far off base. The only issue was his BJJ skills which is his strength.

Milkkid it's not that he would lose the skills but when you aren't being pushed on a daily basis your skills won't improve as quickly as someone who is being pushed day in day out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Machida's a BJJ blackbelt, though. It would've been VERY difficult for Thiago Silva to sub him.

It's okay, bbjd7, I once picked Joe Stevenson to beat BJ Penn.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Machida's a BJJ blackbelt, though. It would've been VERY difficult for Thiago Silva to sub him.
> 
> It's okay, bbjd7, *I once picked Joe Stevenson to beat BJ Penn.*


Meh. I picked Heath Herring over Lesnar.

Seriously though, every thread that even almost mentions the Machida - Silva fight I have seen multiple "WTF, bbjd?" posts. 

In the infamous words of Chris Crocker: 
"Leave bbjd alone!"









lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Meh. I picked Heath Herring over Lesnar.


So did I, lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not saying it was a good pick. I'm just saying I had a reason that made sense and was possible.

I picked Herring over Lesnar also yeah that really didn't make sense looking back.

Damone I still don't understand BJ vs Joe.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

That's crazy.

The most shameful part is I would totally pick Heath over Lesnar again. I still think he can beat him. Lesnar just got lucky for 3 rounds. :thumb02:

Seriously, though. Heath Herring all day.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Meh. I picked Heath Herring over Lesnar.


I did too but I don't think you can really get down on yourself for that one since we didn't know what to expect from Lesnar.

My worst pick ever is probably Houston Alexander over Thiago Silva or Chris Lytle over Josh Koscheck


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd you picked the slimmest of all chances, which is gutsy but not necessarily the most logical. Simply put, there were way more ways for Lyoto to win the fight stylistically, so there's no shame in admitting bias played into your pick. I mean, you were calling Thiago the "future of the LHW division". :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I still think Thiago is the future of the LHW division he is 26 he's young and still devoloping. He has been training stand up for 4 years. He has a very bright future Lyoto is just a lot farther along at this point. He will keep improving training at ATT Thiago IMO is the future of LHW along with Jon Jones and Ryan Bader at this point.

And once again it clearly wasn't the slimmest of all chances. Considering Lyoto did drop Thiago didn't hurt him was in Thiago's full guard with Thiago recovered. 

Picking Thiago outgrapple Lyoto even off his back wasn't the slimmest chance. I wasn't out here saying that it was a lock or a pick I would advise others to make but I stand by the pick it wasn't just made because I like Thiago. I think the way to beat Lyoto is too outgrapple him. The way to get Lyoto to the ground is too push the pace on him. Those are two things I thought Thiago could do. He in the end couldn't outgrapple Lyoto.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I still think Thiago is the future of the LHW division he is 26 he's young and still devoloping. He has been training stand up for 4 years. He has a very bright future Lyoto is just a lot farther along at this point. He will keep improving training at ATT Thiago IMO is the future of LHW along with Jon Jones and Ryan Bader at this point.
> 
> And once again it clearly wasn't the slimmest of all chances. Considering Lyoto did drop Thiago didn't hurt him was in Thiago's full guard with Thiago recovered.
> 
> Picking Thiago outgrapple Lyoto even off his back wasn't the slimmest chance. I wasn't out here saying that it was a lock or a pick I would advise others to make but I stand by the pick it wasn't just made because I like Thiago. I think the way to beat Lyoto is too outgrapple him. The way to get Lyoto to the ground is too push the pace on him. Those are two things I thought Thiago could do. He in the end couldn't outgrapple Lyoto.



lol whatever you say man. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thiago will never be champion. Nothing he has done should lead you to believe that. He has win's over nobodies and let Machida actually finish him. Lol not even Ortiz let Machida finish him. Thiago is a good B level fighter and thats it. Machida is the future of the LHW division and if anybody hates that its me.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Thiago will never be champion. Nothing he has done should lead you to believe that. He has win's over nobodies and let Machida actually finish him. Lol *not even Ortiz let Machida finish him*. Thiago is a good B level fighter and thats it. Machida is the future of the LHW division and if anybody hates that its me.


Only three men have finished Tito Ortiz, why are you mocking him as a fighter that is easy to finish?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Only three men have finished Tito Ortiz, why are you mocking him as a fighter that is easy to finish?


Cause i think that number would drastically change if Ortiz were to fight top competition at this point in his career. That comment was more there to support that Thiago will never be the future of the division. Sorry you didnt like it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Cause i think that number would drastically change if Ortiz were to fight top competition at this point in his career. That comment was more there to support that Thiago will never be the future of the division. Sorry you didnt like it.


Ortiz's last two fights were against the rightful #1 contender (Machida) and the currently undefeated LHW champion (Rashad Evans). Those are top dogs, and neither of them could finish Ortiz, so that throws your argument about contemporary top opponents being able to finish him out the window. :dunno:

I do agree that Thiago's not the LHW division's future, he's young but he hasn't shown any glimmer of potential that exceeds anyone in the UFC LHW division. But let bbjd think what he likes about Thiago, maybe some day walking into a fight with a stupid gameplan will work for him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Ortiz's last two fights were against the rightful #1 contender (Machida) and the currently undefeated LHW champion (Rashad Evans). Those are top dogs, and neither of them could finish Ortiz, so that throws your argument about contemporary top opponents being able to finish him out the window. :dunno:


Rashad wasent the same fighter then then he is now. My opinion is that he has improved drastically. Machida i still dont believe will finish most of his opponents even though i do agree that he is one of the top fighters. It dosent throw my argument out the window because im not arguing with you i just stated my opinion. I dont care if you think that Ortiz is hard to finish so that's why its not an argument. Your opinion is your opinions and until Ortiz starts fighting AGAIN we wont see who's opinion is right. That comment i didn't make to bash Machida but i made it to prove that Thiago isn't nearly good enough to ever be mentioned in the p4p rankings.

Also id like someone to explain to me when to use "Prove" and when to use "Proof". I'm not from America this is actually my third language so im still learning.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Rashad wasent the same fighter then then he is now. My opinion is that he has improved drastically. Machida i still dont believe will finish most of his opponents even though i do agree that he is one of the top fighters. It dosent throw my argument out the window because im not arguing with you i just stated my opinion. I dont care if you think that Ortiz is hard to finish so that's why its not an argument. Your opinion is your opinions and until Ortiz starts fighting AGAIN we wont see who's opinion is right.


Okay, if we're abandoning fact for useless banter, then "your opinion sucks" is my contribution to this thread. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Okay, if we're abandoning fact for useless banter, then "your opinion sucks" is my contribution to this thread. :thumb02:


Same to you.

If you wanna use fact then im just going to throw this out. Rashad fought Ortiz in 2007 and its 2009 right now. Rashad clearly had enough time to improve. If Rashad fough Tito right now i think he would finish him. Not everything people say has to be backed up by fact because it can simply just be a gut feeling. You argued with me about how Frank will get destroyed by Nog because of the "past" but we have seen how that turned out. Feelings/opinions dont always need to be backed up by fact to be correct.

Also there is a reason why i never say someone is wrong. I don't say your wrong because until the actual fight happens we wont/CANT know who is right. You seem to want to argue with me about why im wrong when instead you can just tell me your opinion and once Tito fights we will find out who is right.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Same to you.
> 
> If you wanna use fact then im just going to throw this out. Rashad fought Ortiz in 2007 and its 2009 right now. Rashad clearly had enough time to improve. If Rashad fough Tito right now i think he would finish him. Not everything people say has to be backed up by fact because it can simply just be a gut feeling. You argued with me about how Frank will get destroyed by Nog because of the "past" but we have seen how that turned out. Feelings/opinions dont always need to be backed up by fact to be correct.


The fact is, Tito Ortiz is hard to finish, as only three men have finished him throughout his career. It doesn't matter what you "think" would happen, because debate can't be fully constructed based-on unsubstantiated thought. Face it, you were trying to be clever by ripping on Ortiz, and I simply corrected you.

If you wanted to make a big deal out of someone being easy to finish and not being finished, find a better example.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> The fact is, Tito Ortiz is hard to finish, as only three men have finished him throughout his career. It doesn't matter what you "think" would happen, because debate can't be fully constructed based-on unsubstantiated thought. Face it, you were trying to be clever by ripping on Ortiz, and I simply corrected you.
> 
> If you wanted to make a big deal out of someone being easy to finish and not being finished, find a better example.


Yeah you also corrected me on who will win Mir or Nog because Nog is supposedly "better at everything". You were wrong about that and if Ortiz starts fighting again there is a good chance youl be wrong again. Chuck someone who lost to jardine ended up finishing Ortiz. He isnt as tough to finish as you think. Machida isnt much of a finisher and Rashad wasent nearly as good as he is now. Im not trying to be anything im just here stating my opinion. Your the one who thinks his clever but most of the stuff i see you post is usually wrong. People might disagree with me alot but 80% of the time i end up being proven correct when the fight happens. I gota go pick up a co worker so dont think im not responding because i think your right. adios


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> *Rashad wasent the same fighter then then he is now.* My opinion is that he has improved drastically. Machida i still dont believe will finish most of his opponents even though i do agree that he is one of the top fighters. It dosent throw my argument out the window because im not arguing with you i just stated my opinion. I dont care if you think that Ortiz is hard to finish so that's why its not an argument. Your opinion is your opinions and until Ortiz starts fighting AGAIN we wont see who's opinion is right. That comment i didn't make to bash Machida but i made it to prove that Thiago isn't nearly good enough to ever be mentioned in the p4p rankings.
> 
> Also id like someone to explain to me when to use "Prove" and when to use "Proof". I'm not from America this is actually my third language so im still learning.


:sarcastic12:

That is everybody's excuse


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Legend said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> That is everybody's excuse


How would we know Rashad's not the same fighter anyway? No one's tried to outwrestle or outgrapple him since Tito did, and nearly won.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Legend said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> That is everybody's excuse


Again
not an excuse
its an opinion

alot of the posters here dont seem to understand that people have opinions that arnt the same as theirs.


And how would you know Ortiz wouldnt be finished if he started fighting top competition again??? You dont... Obviously unless Tito starts fighting again we wont know whos right. I dont understand why you can just leave it at that. Its probably some insecurities you got / :


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah you also corrected me on who will win Mir or Nog because Nog is supposedly "better at everything".


I picked based-on styles, which usually proves to be the most accurate way of selecting victors in MMA bouts.



SideWays222 said:


> You were wrong about that and if Ortiz starts fighting again there is a good chance youl be wrong again.


Most people were wrong about Nogueira/Mir, even professional fight analysts. Just because you went against the grain and ended-up being correct in that instance doesn't mean you're more often right than wrong.



SideWays222 said:


> Chuck someone who lost to jardine ended up finishing Ortiz.


What's your point in bringing up the loss to Jardine? Styles make fights, MMAmath doesn't. :confused03:



SideWays222 said:


> He isnt as tough to finish as you think.


Yet only three men of the 6 top 10 fighters (at their primes) have been able to finish him. The numbers play against your reason, and just because you speculate he's easier to finish, doesn't make it true.




SideWays222 said:


> Machida isnt much of a finisher and Rashad wasent nearly as good as he is now.


Once again, no one has tried putting Rashad on his back or made a wrestling match out of a fight with Rashad since Tito. You're making the assumption that stylistically Rashad is all of a sudden immune to fighting wrestlers, which hasn't been proven since his draw with Tito.



SideWays222 said:


> Im not trying to be anything im just here stating my opinion. Your the one who thinks his clever but most of the stuff i see you post is usually wrong.


Wrong because you disagree with facts, obviously. I don't post pure speculation without being founded in some form of reason, unlike you.




SideWays222 said:


> People might disagree with me alot but 80% of the time i end up being proven correct when the fight happens.


80% my ass, show some proof or stop flapping your gums.




SideWays222 said:


> I gota go pick up a co worker so dont think im not responding because i think your right. adios


Sure, whatever you say 




SideWays222 said:


> Again
> not an excuse
> its an opinion
> 
> alot of the posters here dont seem to understand that people have opinions that arnt the same as theirs.


No a lot of the posters here forget that there are total morons that are somehow allowed near a keyboard.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Again
> not an excuse
> its an opinion
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't talking about Tito getting finished I was talking about how you were saying Rashad is a different fighter. 

I have to go head over to myspace now and message Tito about a rumor I heard, then I am going to make a thread about it when he messages me back:thumbsup:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Prove is a verb, Proof is a noun.


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont care if he gets ko'd, but I would really like to see him fight tito again


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bottom line on this thread is just a bunch of bullshit reasons why Lyoto shouldnt be in line....Dana said if he won he would get a shot....Dana lied....

The rest of the people on this thread that are hatin on machida simply are bitter for picking against his success......

Really what troubles me is that so many seem to lack the ability to recognize not only his talent but also the ease at which he wlks through opponents.......I saw that some one had posted Machida doesnt finsh fights.........why that may be true of his past bouts how would you even make a statement like that after what he did to Thiago.....?????:dunno:

One thing is for certain there are people here that were called out by myself for a sig or avy bet on this fight cuz Thiago was def gonna win.....now I'm reading posts from that same person telling everyone why lyoto is the better fighter.......hillarious.......


If you are so certain in your opinion back it up......take a bet instead of talkin shit to the contrery.....:thumbsup: You know who you are.....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just curious if it's me coldcall because if it is I don't know that you are talking about me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nah BBJD.....it wasnt directed at you and the intent wasnt to be a dick to the other person posting its just that there seems to be alot of people that jump from one side of the fence to the other.......

If you take the time to go back and read certain threads it will make you laugh.......

Its like people dont wanna admitt they may have picked the wrong person to win.......not only do they pick the wrong person but after the outcome they tout the guy they didnt even pick.......

Hell look at my vbookie record....when Im wrong Im like Dam i was wrong and i have no prob posting that....example: Thought forrest would beat Rashad....I WAS WRONG....I thought rashad would lose to Chuck......I WAS WRONG.....

Imagine me pickin against rashad........only to tell people after the fight why that i knew he would win the whole time..........:dunno:

Just sayin.....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No I understand a lot of the people picking Thiago have decided that Lyoto was obviously going to win and that it wasn't a big win anymore which is BS.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No I understand a lot of the people picking Thiago have decided that Lyoto was obviously going to win and that it wasn't a big win anymore which is BS.


 
I agree....Thiago was touted as the devestating undefeated striker that would chase Lyoto down and k/O him.....:confused02: Now that Thiago has lost to machida he was never really that good to begin with, not a top tier fighter.......but had he beaten machida there would be people all over this forum outraged that Thiago isnt gettin a title shot next.....

Double standards are a bitch.....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a point anyone who thought Thiago was a devastatin striker didn't know anything about him.

Honestly Lyoto dropping Thiago didn't impress me. However him finishing Thiago was very impressive.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> *Just a point anyone who thought Thiago was a devastatin striker didn't know anything about him.*
> 
> Honestly Lyoto dropping Thiago didn't impress me. However him finishing Thiago was very impressive.


 
Kinda proves my point......many peole dont know much about his skillset but are quick to pick him to win.......I figured that Thiago would run into Machidas fist cuz he openly stated he intended on chasing Lyoto down....Lyoto = Counterpuncher = knockdown....

I must admitt i didnt expect that k/o right then......but i did expect Lyoto to win via submission.....I'll take the K/O though.....:thumb02:


----------

